# Form 1221 doubt



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi folks,

I am filling form 1221 right now
I got a doubt in coloumn 16

_Are you applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a 
migrant/refugee
temporary resident
visitor
student/academic

OR

Are you applying for:

Permanent Residency
Protection
a further temporary stay_


for State Sponsored GSM 176 visa which is the option?

Pls help

BR,
niks


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello guys!!

Anyone who has applied for 176??
pls reply

BR,
niks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

niks said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am filling form 1221 right now
> I got a doubt in coloumn 16
> ...


Definitely,you're applying for "permanent residency" so go for it!!

Best luck!


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Definitely,you're applying for "permanent residency" so go for it!!
> 
> Best luck!


Thanks Hassan,
your confirmation makes me smile


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

For form 1221...which has been put under my spouse's name, what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
Pls note, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You can write "Undecided"...We did the same and faced no problem...



mmanjrekar said:


> For form 1221...which has been put under my spouse's name, what to fill for "Q19. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
> Pls note, i don't have any relatives nor do i know where will i stay...may be some hotel.


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

*Help needed*

I am really confused for the following questions of form 1221. Any help / advise will be highly appreciated.


*Page-2*

Q#11. Your residential address in Australia (if known)
Q#15. Other travel document details 
Q#16. Are you applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: 
•	migrant/refugee
•	permanent residency

Q#18. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay? 
Q#19. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival 
Q#20. How long do you intend to stay in Australia?

*Page-3*
Q#21. Give details of each place you intend to stay in Australia, including the
length and purpose of each stay?

Q#22. Are you funding your trip?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

niks said:


> Thanks Hassan,
> your confirmation makes me smile


Isn't it a great feeling to make someone smile and to extend a helping hand....this is what the humanity is all about....

Cheers!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually some DIAC forms are generic ones catering many a categories of visas...so the questionnaire therein are exhaustive and meant to collect every information regarding any particular class of visa....so any particular question might not apply to you b'coz you're not applying for that class of visa..I hope you got my point..

I concede its way to confusing for many of us as well at the outset...what I did ...I filled what seems appropriate and relevant to my circumstances and visa class...

I've given below some hints for you through answers I remember I've given to DIAC....




mshahzad said:


> I am really confused for the following questions of form 1221. Any help / advise will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> *Page-2*
> ...


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Actually some DIAC forms are generic ones catering many a categories of visas...so the questionnaire therein are exhaustive and meant to collect every information regarding any particular class of visa....so any particular question might not apply to you b'coz you're not applying for that class of visa..I hope you got my point..
> 
> I concede its way to confusing for many of us as well at the outset...what I did ...I filled what seems appropriate and relevant to my circumstances and visa class...
> 
> I've given below some hints for you through answers I remember I've given to DIAC....


Many Thanks bro , I will do the same.


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I have lodged my GSM application (subclass 175) in the first week of April. Now as per the document checklist, my spouse is supposed to submit Form 1221. 

Is this right or am I reading this wrong? I mean should I also be submitting Form 1221.

Also, should this be uploaded within 28 days, in case I miss are there any repercussions?

Please let me hear your suggestions.

Regards,
Praveen


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wander_Lust said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my GSM application (subclass 175) in the first week of April. Now as per the document checklist, my spouse is supposed to submit Form 1221.
> 
> ...


Hi Praveen,

Did you upload Form 1221 for your wife and yourself? Please advise.

Few quick questions on Form 1221 for Secondary application / Dependant:

1. Are you funding your trip? Yes/No?

Should we select "No" for secondary application and give details of the primary applicant for the question: "Give details of the person/institution funding your trip"

Please advise.

2. For Part F - Details of your journey to Australia

have applied for a Visitor Visa

have applied for a Business Visa

have applied for a Migration Visa

Should Migration visa be chosen for 189 or 190? (Or) just don't tick anything. 

Please advise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Duplicate post


----------

